# Raptors @ Hornets, March 6th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (24-34) @ *New Orleans Hornets* (13-45)
March 6th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DICKAU, DAN" TITLE="DICKAU, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/DICKAU, DAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JR" TITLE="SMITH, JR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/SMITH, JR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NAILON, LEE" TITLE="NAILON, LEE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/NAILON, LEE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="VROMAN, JACKSON" TITLE="VROMAN, JACKSON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/VROMAN, JACKSON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BROWN, PJ" TITLE="BROWN, PJ" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/BROWN, PJ.jpg">
*Dan Dickau, JR Smith, Lee Nailon, Jackson Vroman, PJ Smith*</center>


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um you sure those pics are right??


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Raptors 108
Hornets 87

Bosh 22pts 12rebs 
Rafer 18pts 4rebs 9asts 3stls


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> um you sure those pics are right??


What've I screwed up?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont know the way we are playing, we very well could lose it and wouldnt be surprised if we did


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> What've I screwed up?


nm i thought that pic of Jackson Vroman was Marko Jaric


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Even though their last game against Memphis was borderline embarrising I still think they have enough pride to come back and beat New Orleans.

Raps 104
Hornets 97

Bosh 25 pts/12 rebs/3 blocks
Rose 22 pts/5 assists


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i think the raps will be able to bounce back win this one
my prdiction:

raps 101
hornets 89

bosh 18/9/3
rafer 21pts./8 assts.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Hornets just won a game, and almost beat the Mavs before that. We can't sleep on them, and we'll probably be down after that Memphis loss. Hopefully we can pull this one out, though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I really think Chris Bosh and Jalen Rose are going to have big games in this one. New Orleans has been playing pretty good of late, so we will have to take them out of the game early.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Raptors will win this one 102-96

Bosh 24/12


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm interested to see how hoffa is treated tonight by the officials and coaches- i guess i'm interested to see how he plays in general. i think he's taken some baby steps recently (although i think he honesty peaked on the west coast two months ago) and i'm hoping he can translate that improvement into _comfort_ on the floor. he's still not comfortable, per se, but i can see him putting himself in a better position to feel comfortable. i don't know if that makes any sense but i'm sticking by it. 

his defense continues to stink like a nice long one, but hopefully he'll come around in that regard. still, he really suffers on that end. he seems to play as if his 6 fouls are his only weapons (he's played that way all year). it's kind of childish. i don't expect him to swat balls like theo ratliff, but he's had numerous opportunities recently, imo, to block shots- and yet he's just put his arms up and _watched_. you *are* allowed to block shots without fouling, rafael. you're also allowed to stay in front of your check without fouling. i just hope he learns.

but like i said, he has been playing slightly better on offense. he's looking for his own shot more often, though he's nowhere near "comfortable". he's just less uncomfortable than he's been in the past.

i hope that trend continues tonight.

peace


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

:usa:
Hornets Board Game Thread 

:cheers: :wave: 

:gossip:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

sup bro... :wave: :sup: :angel: :stupid: j/k

We have to win this one... or i'm gonna start watching baseball...


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn, I hope this volleyball game on TSN wraps up pretty quick or they cut to the game.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

CIS Volleyball? Man I Hate TSN!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Q8i said:


> CIS Volleyball? Man I Hate TSN!


you can say that again...


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Bosh....16 pts, 6-6 at the line...lookin good as always.
Raps having a strong second quarter, hopefully they can keep it up and get a much needed blow out.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Raps 53-36 at half, bosh wit 18 pts n 7 rebs, hopefully he will finally break that 30 pt barrier


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I hope Bosh gets 30 plus points and 12 plus boards


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

wow Bosh is dominating. :clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors playing flat in the 2nd half so far.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

If there was one person I would take other then Peja :biggrin: to hit that pocket 3 jumper it would be Donyell. Bosh was having a monster game at half but seems like Raps stoped looking for him.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Career high for Chris Bosh!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

33 & 14 for Bosh, take him out of the game coach...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Who else wants to see Rafer get into double-digits in scoring?


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

nice win by the raps

career game for bosh 33/15/2/3/2.... wow


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Raptors Win! 95-84


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

is that it bosh?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

good game by the raptors...Bosh had a HUGEEE game...and did anyone noticed M16 go off for 18 points and 7 boards....i ant wait to see what this sqaud does next years...BIG THINGS....BIG THINGS!!!!!!


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay, first i love sam mitchell and i think he has been great for this team and city and will be for a long while
but he has some serious issues with his coaching
how can you let Bosh play over 40mins in a blow out when you have a game the next day?
how can you play both of your point gaurds at the same time, not only playing your starting pg for big minutes but actually playing your only other pg at the same time?....in a blow out...when you have a game the next night
how can you not get your young guys....hoffa...pape....in for extended minutes in a blow out
come on this has been so frustrating
so i guess those guys will get their minutes tomorrow night against the Mavs...come on


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I missed the game...

What happened to Peterson? 10 minutes, 2 points?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> I missed the game...
> 
> What happened to Peterson? 10 minutes, 2 points?


He got injured early in the 2nd Q I think.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah not a big deal really, just a bruised knee or something along those lines.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

KidCanada101 said:


> He got injured early in the 2nd Q I think.


"Bruised knee/ego" I think it is. Peterson's road game has been slumping on both ends during this trip. Usually he struggles to score on the road but this trip has been hard on him overall. He just hasn't been effective.



Hard to get excited at beating the worst, if not one of the worst teams in the League. New Orleans was content to let us do what we wanted. For once Bosh feasted on the opportunity and had a monster game. Good for him. I don't know why Sam didn't pull him after he hit 31, opting to rest Marshall instead.

Bonner had a fantastic game. No Hornet paid attention to him and he shot 6/7, including hitting 4/4 from long range. He added a couple of hustle offensive rebounds and played almost 40 minutes, making for a good game. He's got a little bit of skill in a one-on-one defensive situation but otherwise he hasn't shown the same intensity as he had earlier in the year. This is compounded when he's on the floor with Marshall, but lately Sam has been adding Bosh between them and it is an improvement. Bosh continues to log heavy minutes but he seems up to it. So long as we don't expect Marshall or Bonner to play centre, we can normally hold the wolves at bay when the starters are resting. Otherwise we give-up points every time unless our guys are hitting their long range shots.

The Hornets shot .381, .211 from three, and they had the same number of assists as us? Alston and Palacio combined for 16 dimes, so where is the difference? Rose, Bosh and Bonner were the only other players to log assists. I guess when it's easy to score the effort put into passing declines. Can't really blame the point guards, either, since they did their part. Hope to see this change next season.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Great game from bosh, man he looked like a beast, bonner was awesome too. Its always fun playing a team that sucks more than yours :biggrin: 
Serioulsy though it was nawleans. 

We saw PAPE :banana: :banana: :banana: , i love the guy's defence and i'ce seen him play like 15 total nba defence. He can really be a shut down post defender for us. As far as his offece, well he pretty damn raw but at least he is trying. 

Great win, see you guys after the blowout game tomorrow in dallas


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Chris had his best game, like ever! Even though he was defended by one guy I've never heard of (Vorman), and one former D-leaguer (birdman), he dominated from begining to end.

I give props to Sam Mitchell for calling for more post ups, whether it was for Chris, Jalen or even Pope Sow at the end. It looks like Rafers been working on the pick and roll with Chris. He found him on the roll several times for good looks, keep it up Rafer :clap: 

Even though the Raps took 20+ three pointers again, most of them were in the flow of the offense unlike the game in Memphis.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

"KaBosh,..... that was Sick Wicked and NASTY....... Hit ME MAMA...

great word from Chuck!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

GO BOSH.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Just a few things i noticed:

Hoffa is really good at coming off screens and buming the ball handler, he did it very well in the first when they were running pick and rolls off Skip

Jalen played wierd, i dont want to say badly cause he still got his 14 points but it just looked that they were out of the offense

Why did Jalen come in for Bosh at the end of the 3rd, where was Pape :curse: 

If Babs sign marshall he is an idiot Bonner is a more accurate version and he actually isnt afraid to shoot non-threes, the downside is he is worse on the defensive end

I think that MPs injury is bogus but hopefully he starts tomarrow to keep up his streek of games played/started


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Sam Was Actually Playin Some Of His Starters In The Blow-Out.. And He Gave Sow Like A Minute In The Fourth Quarter.. Wtf?
His Wack -


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

When we win, he's wack, when we lose, he's wack... god we can not do any right, can we?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy
I Hate Sam Mitcehl Period. He Needs To Give Sow More Minutes! What The Hell Is He Doin In The Bench, If His Not Gettin Any Minutes?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Sow tried to do too much at the end, but i like his work ethics....


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

whew, bosh put me in my place. i'll never call him out again. 

that was a decent win but nothing special (aside from chris). their roster is dreadful and it doesn't really look as if they come to play. i think chuck said it best in that it looked like an exhibition game. it did.

what bothers me tonight revolves around how new orleans *isn't* really being exposed as a non-basketball market when discussion erupts as to which nba franchise will be the next to move. i mean, i would be so disappointed if i were in new orleans- they have very little foundation to build on right now, they keep losing and they don't seem to care very much. i'd be surprised if they did anything good (let alone great) over the next 5 years. 

it's almost funny but why does toronto continue to get perceived as a "next team to move" candidate? i mean, i know the answer, but seeing games like the one we saw on sunday in new orleans makes it especially frustrating. it's like the general fan is making judgments on the basis of hope and not fact (he is). if toronto were to host a home game like the one seen tonight it would have been like, "awful! they'll be like the grizzlies! just a matter of time! the next vancouver!"

instead, these games sort of go unnoticed (relatively speaking, anyway). i guess it's just the life of being a canadian fan. there's an inferiority complex here- sometimes with good reason, sometimes not... 

peace


----------

